# OGF Flotilla- Salt Fork Sunday



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Since we can't walk on water, figured we might as well get the boats out and GO FISH!! Wondered how many people would show up to fish for saugeye!! Should manage to get a few out! Heard a funny story about an OGFer fishing out of a shanty yesterday, , maybe he could chime in!! Anyway, we'll be fishing out of morning glory... Weds. the lake was a nice deep blue/green.. HOW MANY WANT TO GO?? Heres a chance to boat/fish in late Jan, maybe meet some OGFers you haven't met, maybe try a new lake... Who's in??:B


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not that its ever stopped me,but the forecast for Sunday shows 20 mph winds with snow showers.
Monday looks good and Tuesday looks great! I will be out there one of those days,if not both.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'll check the wind forcast and let ya know! worked 9 days straight,so i could use some ME time!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Looked at weather- change of plans...


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if we will able to launch Tuesday or Wednesday. Appears as though the Salt Fork ramp is closed. Maybe Buckeye


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Willl the ramps be open? May just try Buckeye.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Ramps are open! Lake looks good!! Wish I was off tues/weds!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Not that its ever stopped me,but the forecast for Sunday shows 20 mph winds with snow showers.
> Monday looks good and Tuesday looks great! I will be out there one of those days,if not both.


Felt more like 50 MPH on Piedmont!! T without trying)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Watch out for sasquatch. I hear they like Salt Fork.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Forecast for this Sunday is 47 winds E at 5 mph! I will be there!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished for a couple hours today. Launched at the Morning Glory ramp.Lake appears to be at or near normal pool.
Fish were not cooperating and man,was that north wind chilly!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Is the floatille on for this Sunday Wave and I Wall I?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm going!! Not sure who else is, like to get into 'em and get home for the Super Bowl!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

What part of the lake will you be in?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

:BDepending on which boat I'm in.. the dam area if I'm in my boat, possibly up toward the cabin bay area. Those eye are HUNGRY!! Anyone else going??


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I_WALL_I said:


> :BDepending on which boat I'm in.. the dam area if I'm in my boat, possibly up toward the cabin bay area. Those eye are HUNGRY!! Anyone else going??


Jigtwins and I will be there in an 18ft starcraft.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe I will be there with Puterdude, gotta be home for the Superbowl party with the neighbors though.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I and i will likely be in my green 12'er...i just have to check my work load...new buisness has been good so far!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

If I can talk my buddy into going I will be there.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

:B:BLooks like Sunday there will be a "few" boats out!! Wish I was ice fishing, but BOATING in early Feb is great!! Weather is great- see ya on SF Sunday before the SUPER BOWL!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Heard from a few more members, looks like we'll have a good turnout! Hope to see everyone on the water!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

heading to morning glory for a 7am launch, hope to see some other diehards out today!!! should be a decent bite going if we can find an active pod!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Leaving now!! 6AM in Feb, 34 degrees-priceless!! SEE YA on the water!!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

**** man I have not been on the site for a while . Me and jon were going to come down today or tommrow . we decided tommrow last nite so i thought i would get on and see if anyone had been down there and i find this . oh well hope you all have a good time and keep me posted boys


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful day out there. Good luck fellas!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Well mushroomman & I ventured out and wasn't treated very kindly by the fishing Gods.I lost a nice smallie at the boat & Jeff managed 1 whitebass and 1 yellow perch.After fishing most of the day with little results and not being able to find the schools of shad Jeff decides to munch a little so, lo and behold,the cause of our curse is revealed.Jeff brought aboard a banana:smilingface (52):

The day wasn't a total wash as I had the pleasure to meet I wall I and Wave Warrior.
It was a pleasure just being out & meeting you both.We have to do it again sometime,of course without a banana.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

what was he thinking!!! a BANANA!!!! HAHA well the cats and crappie were hitting a little, but the eyes were non-existent today!!! really never found a large area of bait fish...seems they were scattered around...great meeting you puterdude and mushrooman!! we'll get next time!!! also ran into briansipe17...not sure if he found any or not, hope so!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That BANANA was great and the mosquitos didn't get me either!! Now that I know about the curse of the banana, I'll never bring one along again.
Great day to be on the water, not much action but a good time regardless.
Glad we were able to fish together in boats in February, thanks to all for a good time!!
Looking forward to the next trip, maybe Piedmont next time.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice seeing I Wall I and Wave Warrior again! We tried some of our honey holes early with only a LM to show for it. We stopped to chat with Wall I and Warrior and proceeded to make our way through cabin bay to our 3rd honey hole... but were stunned to find the channel locked in and we couldn't get through! We marked quite a few fish on a downed tree top and fished it for quite a while with only one crappie caught. I know Mushroomman was one of the other two boats in the bay, but not sure which one or we would have stopped to say hello... next time! Oh well, we were in the boat in early February, so I won't complain.

Jigtwins and I got to test drive some of his new bait designs. One of them is in the new In Fisherman magazine, the Crappie Comet from Contraband Baits! I can attest that his custom-designed jigs and plastics are all fantastic. I just wish the fish were more cooperative.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You all did better than me. Hit highlandtown from 8-4ish and only had one 12" channel cat and a tail hooked grss carp to show for it. Shoulda came out there with your guys. B.T.W. caught/snagged both of them on a lucky craft pointer....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Great day to be out!! Reeldirty, good to see you @ 7AM! BrianSipe, recognized your' boat (Brilliant!) Jigtwins, nice meeting ya'! Mushroomman, thanks for making the drive, hope to fish together again soon. Puterdude, pleasure meeting you! (check passengers for bananas!) There were 6-9 boats out, water temp 38-39 degrees. Had a lot of fish follow the bait, great to "VEX 'em" up!! Too bad they were channel cat instead of eye.WAVEWARRIER, as always, great time catching fish with you Tough day for eye, but the weather was perfect! We caught fish, saw friends, met new ones, saw an eagle fishing with us! Maybe next time we can get 10-15 boats out!:B


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds like you guys had fun & are all good folk. hopefully my buddy & i can join next time. we waisted our trip 2 erie. no good, but great 2 get out.thanks for the posts


----------

